# Corpse, Carcass, or Body?



## Staphlobob (Apr 9, 2007)

While preparing for my sermon Sunday I came across the Greek word "ptoma." It's used only in 3 places in the NT: 

Matthew 24:28 - Translated "carcass" by the KJV/NKJV, but "corpse" by ESV and NAS (a good translation by all)

Mark 6:29 - Translated "corpse" by KJV/NKJV, but "body" by ESV and NAS

Revelation 11:9 - Translated "dead bodies" by KJV/NKJV as well as ESV and NAS (a good translation by all)

I'm concerned with what the ESV and NAS do in Mark 6:29. Does anyone have any idea why they use the term "body"? After all, there's another Greek word entirely that signifies body - "soma." 

Just wondering what your take on it might be.


----------

